# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Свертка базы 77 нужны обработки нет доступа к ИТС

## Alrexcom

Найти обработки можно в Интернет – версии ИТС по ссылке;https://its.1c.ru/db/metod77#content:2147484332:hdoc
Либо на диске ИТС в каталоге \1CITS\EXE\EXTREPS\UNIPROCS.


Может кто скинет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Найти обработки можно в Интернет – версии ИТС по ссылке;https://its.1c.ru/db/metod77#content:2147484332:hdoc
> Либо на диске ИТС в каталоге \1CITS\EXE\EXTREPS\UNIPROCS.
> 
> 
> Может кто скинет.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/koDT/Jon4uoLHe

----------

